# Dragon's Blood for red color



## Wessam (Apr 6, 2015)

I have tried a herbal powder called Dragon's blood ( in my country called deer's blood) with my PC soap recipe and i got this beautiful read color... i think this batch would do well next valentin's


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 6, 2015)

Very pretty. Is it cured yet? Is it scented with dragons blood FO?  I know DB discolors harshly but with that shade it may turn a deep brick red instead of brown. I think you did very well.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 6, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 6, 2015)

Very pretty color.   I have DB resin I've been wanting to infuse.   But as stated if you used DB fragrance it will discolor quite a bit.  My red is a  dark brick red now.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 6, 2015)

I use infused DB resin and it does make a deep red. I usually add it into my seperated batter when making DB soap. I color my db with td and red mica infused db resin. Makes for interesting coloring with the dark brown of db


----------



## Wessam (Apr 7, 2015)

Well... actually I don't know about the soap turning brown when adding DB. This happened once i added the DB powder to the light greenish soap base at trace and i was frustrated.. then during saponification, some wide areas of the soap started to turn red till most of the soap bar turned red except for a few brownish spots... when i left the soap to cure, even the little brownish spots turned red and now the entire soap is red. I scented it with Rose EO (a strong scent of rose we call here "Royal Rose" EO), but the scent did not survive for more than 12 hours


----------



## Wessam (Apr 7, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Very pretty. Is it cured yet? Is it scented with dragons blood FO?  I know DB discolors harshly but with that shade it may turn a deep brick red instead of brown. I think you did very well.




Thanx for the positive stroke  i don't know DB fragrance actually... i scented with royal rose EO... but this did not survive as usual


----------



## Wessam (Apr 7, 2015)

This is a clearer pic of the color degree


----------



## Wessam (Apr 7, 2015)

BTW DB powder is added to lip balm to give a reddish colorto the lips... some women add it to very basic moisturing creams and they use it on their cheeks and heals to give a healthy pinkish color to their skin


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 7, 2015)

Wessam, what are the ingredients of this? I'd love to have a natural red color that pretty!


----------



## Wessam (Apr 7, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Wessam, what are the ingredients of this? I'd love to have a natural red color that pretty!



olive, coconut and castor oil for soap... dragonblood powder for color, and royal rose EO for scent


----------



## lpstephy85 (Apr 7, 2015)

Can the resin be ground up in to a powder to mix with some oil and then added at trace? If so, I would love to use something like this for my rose GM soaps


----------



## Wessam (Apr 7, 2015)

lpstephy85 said:


> Can the resin be ground up in to a powder to mix with some oil and then added at trace? If so, I would love to use something like this for my rose GM soaps



I added the DB powder directly at trace.. i don't know about resin


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Apr 8, 2015)

Where do you get DB? I was looking around on eBay and could only find what is labeled at incense. I understand it's a resin so that makes sense. But is that the same thing as what you guys and gals are using?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 8, 2015)

Dragon's blood is a resin.  It is the sap of a tree.  The powder is just the dried sap ground up fine.

The recipes I have seen involve using the ground powder to infuse into oil, then using that oil in your soap recipes.  

You can find the powder at Nurture Soap.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 8, 2015)

The op said they used an herbal powder. I think it may have been this: http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/d/dragon20.html

As opposed to the dragons blood resin from trees we are use to seeing associated with soap.


----------

